# Finally... Spot showed up...



## 308 (Mar 16, 2005)

We've been waiting a while... Dad and I had both seen the white, but it took several months for him to get caught on disk... He's a little button buck and we hope he gets to grow up...

308


----------



## red tail (Mar 16, 2005)

Wow. Hope he does too.


----------



## 308 (Mar 16, 2005)

*By the way...*

There was also a photo from 3/15 of two bucks, one with horns and the other with horn holes...

308


----------



## red tail (Mar 16, 2005)

Sounds like you got a hot spot.


----------



## Kdog (Mar 16, 2005)

Great picture.  I have never seen a Pie in the wild.  

How'd that fridge and table work out?

Kdog


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 16, 2005)

Neat...


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Mar 16, 2005)

very cool pic


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 17, 2005)

nice pic 308, good to see you again as well.

Jim


----------



## leo (Mar 17, 2005)

*Nice pic 308*

I hope you continue to get pics of that one for a few years 

thanks for sharing

leo


----------



## bull0ne (Mar 17, 2005)

Nice to see one marked, fun to watch them growup on film, till they get a big rack and he goes nocturnal!

Great pics, what were they taken with?


----------



## Phillip Thurmond (Mar 17, 2005)

Saw one just like him last season that was  a nice 6 pt.  As a  6 pt he had 9 inch tines and about 16 inches wide.   I hope I can see him again this year and he scores about 130  If so I would have a whole deer mount.


----------



## broadhead (Mar 17, 2005)

What a rare, great, clear, daytime photo!


----------



## Vernon Holt (Mar 17, 2005)

Interesting to note the volume of hair that is found on mountain deer as opposed to deer found more southerly. Up close they appear to be almost shaggy.

If you were sitting in one of the high gaps in December, you would understand why.

Vernon


----------



## 308 (Mar 17, 2005)

*Hey Folks,*

Red Tail... Hot spot, no... safe spot, better be...
KDog... The stuff made it home ok safely... Thanks...
Jim... I lurk some and post far less...
B-One... Digital Lakota Cam... It's done a good job... so far I have caught a mouse, crow, bobcat, coyote, rabbit, deer and coons... I'd buy it again...
Below is "spike" stylin' & profilin' two evenings ago...
308


----------



## 308 (Mar 17, 2005)

*I wudden lyin...*

308


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 17, 2005)

Nice pics Richard.  Taken up there or down here?


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 17, 2005)

Nevermind, I didn't see Vernon's post until it was too late.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DC-08 (Mar 18, 2005)

Vernon,

I saw that buck Wed. morning in the fields at " Garret Bottoms". That was the latest I have saw one that still had antlers, I saw one a couple years ago on Roy rd. on March 12.

DC


----------



## RSnyder (Apr 6, 2005)

More pics!


----------

